# Software update - What's Hot



## tcatdbs (Jul 10, 2008)

Anyone know how the "What's Hot" shows are determined? Just got a software update last night, not much different, except I think the Rentals folder not working got fixed. I assume the What's Hot are most popular by number of people viewing?

I haven't had a chance to play with it, only obvious change is the RED list button. Any other "real" changes?


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

I think they will collect your habits and then propose according; I would wait for a week .


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

What's Hot are certainly not shows I'm watching ... but a large number of DISH subscribers are watching those programs.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Bummer.


----------



## 3HaloODST (Aug 9, 2010)

It has two functions: Local and National. So far, local is sort of related to what the household watches (btw it see,s to be gathering the viewing habits of all Hoppers,) but I doubt that I'll be using it very often, unless I run out of things to watch (rare.)


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

3HaloODST said:


> It has two functions: Local and National. So far, local is sort of related to what the household watches (btw it see,s to be gathering the viewing habits of all Hoppers,) but I doubt that I'll be using it very often, unless I run out of things to watch (rare.)


Local contains shows that my household doesn't watch ... and has things such as our local news listed, so I suspect that it is by DMA. People around me are watching these programs. National would be all reporting receivers.


----------



## 3HaloODST (Aug 9, 2010)

James Long said:


> Local contains shows that my household doesn't watch ... and has things such as our local news listed, so I suspect that it is by DMA. People around me are watching these programs. National would be all reporting receivers.


Either that or it is stuff that is supposed to be related to what you watch. That's what it seems to be doing here anyway.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

3HaloODST said:


> Either that or it is stuff that is supposed to be related to what you watch. That's what it seems to be doing here anyway.


I'd call that feature "Recommended:" not "What's Hot:" ... especially with a tag of "Most Watched" on the first program. If it were related to my viewing, or my household's, Local vs National popularity would not be an issue.

It would be nice if the feature showed how hot (percentage) the top programs were.


----------



## 3HaloODST (Aug 9, 2010)

I mean Local may be like "What's recommended" while National is like "What's Hot."


----------



## 3HaloODST (Aug 9, 2010)

Oh, says it right on the screen. 

Local says "View the most popular shows and movies based on what everyone else is watching in your local area."

National says "View the most popular shows and movies based on what everyone else is watching nationally."

Looks like you're right. Only looked at it for maybe 30 seconds myself.


----------



## tcatdbs (Jul 10, 2008)

Why would I care what anyone around me is watching?

Looks like Joeys now have auto hop. I don't think mine had that last week. That's a much better upgrade.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Why wouldn't the Joeys have Auto Hop? As I understand it, that is a function of the recordings made on the Hopper during PTAT... so I would have thought the Joeys would always have AutoHop available for recordings that supported it.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

AutoHop on Joeys should have been there before.
I believe Pandora on a Joey is new ... or is my memory failing?


----------



## patmurphey (Dec 21, 2006)

All I get with "What's Hot" is "no info available". Not that I care.


----------



## JeffL (Dec 28, 2007)

I've already recorded two shows that looked interesting from the What's Hot feature. I like it! I don't always have time to look through the guide the way I should so I end up just watching things that I've recorded. So this is a cool feature I think to find things that are popular (hot).


----------



## tommiet (Dec 29, 2005)

Waste of internal memory on the Hopper.... IMO

*YO DISH... how about spending coding dollars on fixing bugs and leave the "fluff" out.
*


----------

